# How much to install electric shower



## whackin (17 Mar 2010)

I'm just wondering how much it might cost to install an electric shower unit in a bathroom where there only is a shower working off the immersion.

Any ideas?


----------



## Maximus152 (18 Mar 2010)

Good shower price approx 300-400 Euro approx (its what I paid!!). Plumbing and electrical work was done by same guy in one and half days. I paid him Euro 300... but he is a buddy of mine. . Immersion means nothing...you need cold feed from tank in attic and this is then heated at the shower unit. Im sure you will get expert advice here, thats my 2 pents (cents to EU friendly ppl and all that).

Rgds
Maximus


----------



## whackin (18 Mar 2010)

Thanks for that! Cheaper than I thought to be honest!


----------



## Maximus152 (19 Mar 2010)

Np, thats just what I paid, may cost more from a proffessional team...i.e labour and so on. You pay for what you get.

Rgds
Maximus


----------



## loukkcat (19 Mar 2010)

I paid €270 for a triton T90, then €200 for the plumber and the electrician was a friend so he did for free, but imagine it would have been another €100 or so. 

I got the shower in Mannions in Rialto, think they still have the offer on as it was in November I got it.


----------



## donee (19 Mar 2010)

loukkcat said:


> I paid €270 for a triton T90, then €200 for the plumber and the electrician was a friend so he did for free, but imagine it would have been another €100 or so.
> 
> I got the shower in Mannions in Rialto, think they still have the offer on as it was in November I got it.


i was in mannions on tuesday last that triton is now €229. eurosales in ringsend has the same one for €235 inc vat. 
i note this thread with some amusement as i posted on a similar thread to this about 6 mths ago and again i said it would be in the region of €550-€650 and the posters then said that was dear . is the tiger on the way back?


----------



## bertie1 (20 Mar 2010)

What about the tiling, shower door etc ? If there is already an electric shower in a house already, the electrician has to out in priority unit at the board to stop them both running together, that alone is another couple of hundred Euro


----------



## whackin (20 Mar 2010)

Thanks bertie! None of the above apply thankfully! It's a one bathroom house. The bath currently functions as the shower just with a non electric shower.


----------



## Maximus152 (21 Mar 2010)

Bertie, well we made the assumption we were just installing an electric shower, not actually buliding shower from knocking walls, putting in a 900 x 900 cm basin. Usually all that work in done 1st, i.e first fix other wise you need a builder. To prioritise you can simply build it into the consumer unit (or auxillary consumer unit) when doing the electrical work (not anywhere near 100 euro for this switch, but elcb costs about 30 euro I think).

Maximus


----------



## Leo (22 Mar 2010)

Maximus152 said:


> To prioritise you can simply build it into the consumer unit (or auxillary consumer unit) when doing the electrical work (not anywhere near 100 euro for this switch, but elcb costs about 30 euro I think).


 
You should put a shower on a separate MCBO now I believe.
Leo


----------



## Maximus152 (22 Mar 2010)

Yes a separate one. My new one is on a MCBO old one on ELCB.

Maximus


----------



## bertie1 (22 Mar 2010)

What happens when they both turn on together, both draw 40 Amps , your main fuse is only 63A.


----------



## Leo (23 Mar 2010)

bertie1 said:


> What happens when they both turn on together, both draw 40 Amps , your main fuse is only 63A.


 
Your electrician can wire in an isolation switch so that only one can be active.
Leo


----------



## Karl25 (2 Jul 2010)

Hi Im an Electrician and normally charge €25 an hour labour. The longest time I've spent wirring a shower is 4 hours. Material on average comes in at roughly €90. So labour and material combined should not cost anymore then €190 if the person wirring it is competent enough!! Priority units are very pricey at €150 each. I use 2 contactors and interlock both of them so only 1 can come on at a time. 2 contactors come in at €40 and takes up less space then a Priority unit!! Hope this helps


----------



## breener (2 Jul 2010)

*..*

I paid 650 2 years ago with electrical company.  They were in and out of the house in less than 2hrs..Was a Triton T90 Now I feel ripped off


----------



## PADDYBOY99 (2 Jul 2010)

Is the wall solid or stud. This will have a bearing on the price. Also how long is it to the board and is the water tank directly overhead. Make sure you put an isolation valve on the feed as it saves a lot of hassle afterwards.


----------



## chlipps (2 Jul 2010)

paid about 450 all in about 5 yrs back... they supplied shower, plumbing etc... but elec board and water tank were not difficult to get to and had other work on at the time so was easy hide piping and cabling


----------

